# Vorschriften Schaltschrankbau



## Treppi100 (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo 

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche VDE-Vorschriften oder andere Normen hauptsächlich wichtig sind für den Schaltschrankbau, oder sind das zu viele, um die hier aufzuzählen. 

MfG Treppi100


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

was hast du denn vor?



MfG


----------



## Treppi100 (18 Juli 2008)

Es geht hier hauotsächlich um eine Belegarbeit über die Hardwareplanung eines bestimmten Projektes. Da wollte ich halt auch noch ein paar Normen oder eine Übersicht über die wichtigsten Normen mit reinbringen.

MfG


----------



## HBL (18 Juli 2008)

Hallo

Die Normen EN 60204-1 und EN 60439-1 sind die beiden wichtigsten Normen für den Schaltschrankbau.

Für die generelle Anwendung empfehle ich die Norm EN 60204-1:2006. Diese Norm ist sehr ausführlich gehalten.

Lediglich für die Kurzschlussfestigkeit und die Erfüllung der EMV-Umsetzung würde ich die Norm EN 60439-1 zu Rate ziehen.

Gruss


Hans


----------

